# Indoor Nationals, Yes? No?



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone convince me to go to Indoor Nationals..... I need an excuse.

1) Offer me a ride. I'll pay my part.
2) Offer me a place to stay and again I'll pay my part........
*3) Convince Rytera to have my long overdue Rytera Alien-Z there!!!!!!*


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Timmy and Darrin will have no competition if you don't go!:zip:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Timmy and Darrin will have no competition if you don't go!:zip:


 Whether I go or don't go has no bearing on whom they are competing against!!! Those 2 are swinging hammers that only a rare few BHFS guys can swing.... and even less can hammer like they do when the chips are down!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

1. No
2. No
3. Yea right


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

1. No
2. You can sleep in the top drawer of my hotel dresser.
3. I can't help you there


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> 1. No
> 2. No
> 3. Yea right


:chortle: always the realist there Hornet..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> 1. No No kidding!
> 2. No I've slept with you before. What they say ain't true.....
> 3. Yea right I may have to find another kind of Kat!





JayMc said:


> 1. No
> 2. You can sleep in the top drawer of my hotel dresser. Bite me....
> 3. I can't help you there  Which confirms you're worthless...





JawsDad said:


> :chortle: always the realist there Hornet.. B'Ho is more accurately called a realass! :becky:


All this negativity makes me feel like an NFAA member........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well what are you doing trying to get in bed with me....no wonder I always have trouble sleeping when we room together. :doh:

That other Kat is at the hive now....If I had cams for it to fit you I would send it to you....but I would never see it again. 

And I am a realist...which leads to some calling it a realass....the truth hurts at times 

You should know that....because your a bigger realass then me....well maybe not bigger.


----------



## va MTN MAN (Jan 24, 2003)

Happy birthday tomorrow Kent.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well what are you doing trying to get in bed with me....no wonder I always have trouble sleeping when we room together. :doh:
> 
> Jack and Ginger cause the sleep deprivation......
> 
> ...



:becky:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

You need to go cause I will be there!:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

blondstar said:


> You need to go cause I will be there!:wink:


That's it I'm going! :becky:
:darkbeer: Should be toss'em back by 4:30 Friday evening........


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> That's it I'm going! :becky:
> :darkbeer: Should be toss'em back by 4:30 Friday evening........


See ya there, can't wait, we are leaving tonight!


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey Kent*

Have a safe trip! Pray for us, 2 kids, Blondy, which is a little under the weather right now, cramps and such, and me, on a 12 hr. ride! Anyway hope to seeya there, if we ALL make it? LOL!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> Have a safe trip! Pray for us, 2 kids, Blondy, which is a little under the weather right now, cramps and such, and me, on a 12 hr. ride! Anyway hope to seeya there, if we ALL make it? LOL!!


Well then leave her and the kids at home....... Tell Lisa not to worry I'll keep an eye on 'ya. :becky:


----------

